# Weed lines and blue water



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

Any reports on any weed lines and how far is blue water? Weathers looking good all weekend and wanting to run on out there! 
Thanks!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Thinking same, if I can find some ding danged crew!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Trash Lines!*

We ran half way to the Spur on Wednesday trolling for wahoo at 11 knots. Quite a few fliers, clear but not blue water. Deep dropped some. Trolling back we came to a trash line. Some scattered weeds, twin mattress, tree trunks, reed chunks with undersized triple tail, quite a few fliers and small bait, 8" turtle, lots of plastic bottles. No trolling hits or dolphin sightings. 83+ degree water. The day was too beautiful to interrupt with fish.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Damn


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Quite a stroll to blue water. Hope you got some legs.....


----------



## madfent25 (May 10, 2018)

That’s a little far. But we still going out and gonna try and find something


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BajaBob said:


> We ran half way to the Spur on Wednesday trolling for wahoo at 11 knots. Quite a few fliers, clear but not blue water. Deep dropped some. Trolling back we came to a trash line. Some scattered weeds, twin mattress, tree trunks, reed chunks with undersized triple tail, quite a few fliers and small bait, 8" turtle, lots of plastic bottles. No trolling hits or dolphin sightings. 83+ degree water. The day was too beautiful to interrupt with fish.


I think we found your twin mattress today. Caught a couple of chickens on it. Water from the nipple to elbow was very dirty. Found a few more dolphin on some logs. Deep drop bite was very slow. Managed this brute AJ on the bottom in 800ft, second big AJ caught deep dropping in the last two trips.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice mixed bag Jason!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as the op asked, an in depth report from 6.10.18.
a report....not a picture album.

met up with two new friends, mark(whyme) and his friend joe.
loaded up with ice and gas then headed for 17th at 4am.
plan was to checkout the deep water (2k) and see if the swordfish would bite. stopped in the pass to get bait but the bluebait boat was absent. trolled a bit to see if the macs would hit. joe hooked up and got spooled. probably a king. i was not prepared to get bait but i did have a few sabikis so tied one on a bottom rod. to stiff but managed one large cig.
capt. said lets go, we got a two hour ride.

on the way out, came across logs every two to three miles which gave joe a few mahi. immediately tagged as sword bait. (eventually ended up in my take-home box). during the ride, we saw very few birds, one whale, plenty of porpoise, flying fish, and then came across a long weed line about 40+ miles out. lots of boats had also found it. triple tail, turtles, and a few mahi which joe took for bait again. about 50-55 miles from port, the water was not cobalt. it was a clear, greenish color. wate temp. bout 80.

as we began the process of swording, the tuna started busting but they were about 400 feet from the boat. never came any closer. i was on watch with a popper but popped a top instead and kept watching. odd that the tuna were here in this greenish (not cobalt) water.
joe and mark deployed the sword rig and the wait began. after about 30-40 min. we decided to see if the new method of weights worked. found out after the three of us cranked up 2-3k ft of braid that the roller tip was lose and the line was getting in the gap. so much for the swording. a good experiment and we learned a lot.

on the way back in, we trolled four rigs. exciting to see something strike several times but no solid hookups. the clicker went off for about 3 sec.
checked out a few slopes to see if any tile were home in about 5-600 ft. of water. nada. 

ain't it always this way. beautiful weather on the lake of mexico.
good thing i took a 30-pack of natty lite.:thumbup:

jack


----------

